# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  BKA convention

## TyroneGenade

Hi all

Go see http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BritishKillifishAssociation/files/Brochure%20-%20web%20normal.PDF!

Regards

----------

